# CZ SP-01 on BlackList



## Carheir (Oct 2, 2013)

Was watching BlackList last nite and at one point in the show the gal finds her husbands stash of passports and such. She pulls out a hand gun and takes it into the back yard, rigs up a bucket of water, phone books, and fires the gun to retrieve a spent round. She has it ballistic tested and the report comes back and on the report it is listed as a CZ SP-01 Phantom 9mm. Just thought it was cool that they picked this platform as the prop for the show. Anyone else catch this?


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't watch it but happy they used my gun.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I do enjoy that show! I try to ignore TV show firearms and tactics

Enjoy, these types of shows are way more fun than "reality shows":smt071:mrgreen:


----------

